
X.com - ghosh
http://x.com
======
kinkrtyavimoodh
A great throwback to the nicer and simpler web of the 90s that so many of us
grew up loving. Informative, no-nonsense content, fast loading even on a
28kbps modem, no BS tracking and analytics and ads and popups.

~~~
reysc
I just finished a project where I tried to fulfill those ideals, but it still
comes in at around 200kb.

------
jwilk
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X.com](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X.com)

------
zck
There are two validation errors in the source!
[https://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fx.com%2F&cha...](https://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fx.com%2F&charset=%28detect+automatically%29&doctype=Inline&group=0)

------
thephyber
Interesting header:

> Vary:User-Agent

Maybe it's a clue to hidden content...

~~~
mimg
Vary: User-Agent header, caching servers should consider the user agent when
deciding whether to serve the page from cache. [1]

[1] [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/HTTP/Headers/Va...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/HTTP/Headers/Vary)

------
cphoover
super fast load times.

~~~
cond289123
( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

------
dharness
Best thing I've ever seen on HN.

------
nsgi
See also [http://www.something.com/](http://www.something.com/)

~~~
type0
That was quite a something...

------
chaoticmass
Didn't this used to be owned by PayPal?

~~~
chaoticmass
ooh

From Wikipedia: On July 5, 2017 Elon Musk repurchased the domain name X.com
from PayPal.[5][6] On 14 July 2017, Musk announced the "launch of x.com" on
Twitter.[7] When the page launch it consisted of a blank white page with one
"x" in the top left corner.[8]

~~~
taheca
Someone on Twitter suggested he use x.com as his Alphabet type of holding
company, and he agreed that might be the best idea for it.

~~~
_jn
Sounded [0] more like a suggestion to use it as a list of companies he's
involved in, not a company by itself...

[0]:
[https://twitter.com/jondaily83/status/884689301002362880](https://twitter.com/jondaily83/status/884689301002362880)

------
InitialLastName
It seems there's an open opportunity: single letter domain names see only very
limited use.

I've just scanned through, and only x.com, q.com, and z.com resolved. q.com
redirects to a centurylink setup page, and z.com is a japanese media group.

------
droidist2
This piece is interesting. Reminds me of a little of endless.horse from a
couple years back.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9558687](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9558687)

------
qubex
Money well spent.

------
matthberg
This was the name of Elon Musk's banking startup which later merged with
PayPal. Elon acquired the domain recently, though we don't know what he will
use it for.

------
nvr219
Why's Elon using godaddy

~~~
unstatusthequo
Damn good point. Seems like the ideals don't match up.

------
relaxitup
Chrome no likey the SSL cert

------
sunstone
X marks the spot.

------
weatherlight
Rhishi?

